# Regional Rainbow Gathering Arizona Feb 12-20 ish



## tiltedkitten

Being scouted right meow, no exact location as of yet but scouters will be meeting up in Sedona soon, I'll post coordinates when I find out!


----------



## johnnymarie

<3


----------



## Nanaki

Oh sick. Anyone going from the Midwest?


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

FUN!!!


----------



## Thorsclonebro

wow i may finally be able to go to something besides my own festivity's


----------



## tiltedkitten

Yay I hope to see you there! I will know the location on the 9th so I'll post it. Let me know if you decide to go!


----------



## Thorsclonebro

I shall, for me location and timing is very important


----------



## tiltedkitten

12th-20th Feb. I'm on my way there right meow :3


----------



## 1544c

Stay out of flagstaff. Police here hate rainbow kids


----------



## tiltedkitten

Thanks for the tip we are going to Phoenix now as it is but much appreciated!!


----------



## Nanaki

The police hate everybody there. Still, as long as you're not a complete shit head even if you do go through Flag you should be fine.


----------



## Thorsclonebro

I agree I'm in casa grande and have had little to know bothering crazy people fuck with me but i may suggest looking in the northern phoenix area granted i haven't been there in like 10 years it's still one of my favorite places


----------



## eskimo

Nanaki said:


> Oh sick. Anyone going from the Midwest?


Driving from milwaukee


----------



## pigpen

eskimo said:


> Driving from milwaukee



When about? I'm pretty sure I just secured myself a ride to globe from KY, but could definitely use a ride into the woods from there if you're able. I should be in globe the 13th.


----------



## Thorsclonebro

Fuck yeah good vibes all around dudes


----------



## Thorsclonebro

and is it the almighty atlas globe i have been wondering i met some random individuals the other day and they said the same thing


----------



## pigpen

Thorsclonebro said:


> and is it the almighty atlas globe i have been wondering i met some random individuals the other day and they said the same thing



you like to see homos naked?


----------



## ganukii

Anyone driving out from the southern california area?


----------



## aaronmda

i'm driving out from colorado springs today if anyone wants a ride.


----------



## pigpen

The sites been officially announced...

From Benson, AZ: drive south on hwy 80 to mile marker 315. Turn left on Middlemarch road, continue for 10.2 miles then turn left at the fork. Keep left at the next fork, 0.4 miles down the road. Welcome home.

I hope to be there by the 12th.


----------



## Gabber

Anyone coming from Southern CA by any chance?


----------



## tiltedkitten

Ohp was just about to post it I see you beat me to it!


----------



## eskimo

This shit is stupid hard to find


----------



## Philippe Duverseau

Gabber said:


> Anyone coming from Southern CA by any chance?


Hey Gabber,
I'm heading to the Gathering. It's my first time and I'm excited. I'm coming from Victoryville, CA. I would enjoy having company. You should be omw. Would you mind pitching in for gas?


----------



## pigpen

If anyone is rolling through Phoenix in the next couple days there's two of us looking for a ride into the woods. No dogs, little gear , have pitch, will gas jug. Would write more but phone sucks. PM me for my number.


----------



## JustJuly

heading to phoenix will be there tomorrow or the next day after. im seeking a ride from there, will have gas pitch ins. and hi all =)


----------



## eskimo

Lovin' yall! I really wish I didnt have to dip out of there so fast  
If I met you at this regional, send me a personal message! I was the kid with the slackline/ tightrope
Hope to see yall sometime real soon


----------



## Nanaki

eskimo said:


> Driving from milwaukee




Oh. I'm in Flagstaff now. Gonna try to head down tomorrow...So if anyone sees a lady on the road coming from Flag, black pack/everything, short hair and granny glasses... Help a sista out  !


----------



## skyedreamer

great gathering  so many awesome faces <3


----------



## pigpen

If anyone is near silver city NM and wants directions to a badass hot spring there's a bunch of kids and some old heads out here for the next week or so. This is not a rainbow gathering, please bring brown liqour and red meat.


----------



## thedruidelkan

Got a car headed out from Inland Empire this morning, anyone needs a ride along the way text me at 650-713-6006


----------



## Soham

Hey everyone! Anybody going through or from Denver? That's where I'm at. Looking for a ride! <3


----------

